# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- Optometrist for MD/OD practice 45 minutes south of Atlanta, GA

## MarcArrington

*Optometrist need south of Atlanta, GA- Outstanding Opportunity!*
Join this busy MD/OD practice that offers competitive pay and benefits. Located about 45 minutes south of Atlanta, this general Ophthalmology practice is looking to add an O.D. to their practice. Immediate start date is available!
 This is a privately owned and patient focused practice that puts the patients first. The Doctors and staff have created a family atmosphere over the years.

State of the art equipmentVaried patient base- Optical and lab on premises- Mix of medical and primary careVery competitive base pay with bonus structure- 401K(after 1 year), dental, liability, disability, vacation and health insuranceResidency trained O.D.s preferred but open to interview non-residency O.D.sThis practice has tremendous growth and will assure an OD increased revenue each year$10,000 signing bonusM-F schedule, No Saturdays!
*Requirements*: O.D. licensed to practice in GA required- Excellent clinical and Communication skills. Thrives in a team environment.
Send me your resume/CV today!
Make all inquiries directly through Marc Arrington. Email: marrington@etsvision.com
*Phone/Text*: (540) 206-2757
ETS Vision specializes in placing Optometrists/Ophthalmologists in top practices across the country. All conversations and inquires are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client. (hiring practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity as an Optometrist/Ophthalmologist, send your resume/CV today!
*Visit our web page: www.etsvision.com*

----------

